# I am seperated and my husband wants a divorce



## ericswifey77 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been seperated for about 3 and a half months now. I left my husband because I needed time and space for him to see that we needed to try and get out on our own and away from his parents. I thought it would be a wake up call to him but it turns out I was totally wrong. I now know that it was the biggest mistake of my entire life. He is the love of my life and now I have lost him forever. I have tried everything to get him back but he just seems not interested. I have looked at all my wrongs and faults and am working on them. I recently got baptized. I am going to church and I am reading the Love Dare book which is a book to help with yourself and your marriage. Is there anything i can do to get him to see that I truly love him and cherish him? he is my everything and without him I am lost. He is such a good father and person. How can I keep my husband? I can deal with him being close to his mom and everything, i just need him.


----------



## TheLostGoodGuy (Nov 1, 2010)

A husband takes care of his family. He supports them on his own. There is no reason what so ever why you guys should be living at his parents. Sounds pathetic to me and not a man at all. I moved out of my dads when I was 17 to join the army and I havent looked back. So let go of him and find a man that can support his wife in more ways than physically.


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

i am in a similar situation with my husband. he wants a divorce and I don't. we are now just 1 day separated. we have a dinner date in 2 months to see where we are. i am trying to convince myself to expect the worse but hope for the best. I am also thinking of the saying....let them spread their wings...if they come back to you, it was meant to be....if they don't...it never was.


----------



## ericswifey77 (Dec 29, 2010)

We were not living with his parents, just really close to them. ( Next door). My family is in a diffierent county. I wanted to move maybe in the middle of both familes and he didnt want to move at all. He really isnt a bad guy, just a mommas boy kinda. I am the one at fault for leaving, but now realize it was a big mistake. I just need pointers on how to get him back. thanks


----------



## Tru2mself (Sep 3, 2010)

ok you need to put your sexy on , make your hair sexy , make your lips sexy , wear sexy outfit that he liked when you guys were dating , don`t give it to him right away , make him beg , make him beg some more , once he is hot and ready he should pretty much follow you , if he`s still going to his momma ...i don`t know what to say


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Your love isn't not the main attraction for him to come back.
You want him to come back, you will need to make things work between you and your mother in law.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

